# My 60 gallon Tiger Barb tank.



## sm1ke

From this..









To this.. stocked with 39 Tiger Barbs.

































And a couple of close-ups..


----------



## sm1ke

Btw, everything is fake except for the fish, driftwood, and sand.


----------



## funlad3

That's done really well. The equipment almost looks like it IS the decoration!


----------



## ftsdeploy

I agree, that tank is beautiful. I myself am a huge fan of tiger barbs, i recently got 12, 6 of them albino and they are by far my favorite fish in my tank. 

Also, where did you get that artificial grass that looks really sharp!


----------



## chronoboy

looks like it would be a hard to clean the sand with all that fake grass. but its a good looking tank, the plants didnt even look fake at first look.


----------



## sm1ke

Believe it or not, I got a bunch of 9.5" by 9.5" plastic grass mats for $2 a piece at a Dollarama. Ebay sellers sell them for $5 a pop :S lol

Also, the grass mats and every plant except one was siliconed to the glass bottom when the tank was empty to make sure nothing shifted around. The sand will be easy to clean since the fish poop won't sink below the sand, and I can vacuum it up during my weekly water changes.

Its not done yet though.. I'm planning to add some jungle vine and some rock work to make caves for the albino plecos that will be joining the tank very soon.


----------



## konstargirl

The tank is lovely! I'm sure the tiger barbs will be happy.


----------



## sm1ke

Here's a picture of some of the rock work I've siliconed together. The granite piece won't be going in for a while, as I plan to make it larger. The LFS just didn't have enough, so I'm waiting for their next batch to come in.


----------



## cossie

must have cost a lot for all those tiger barbs lol.

You should consider entering the tank for totm


----------



## snyderguy

I don't know why I haven't ever thought of siliconing something to the tank... I'm moving my tank this summer, so I might just have to do that with my driftwood


----------



## sm1ke

cossie said:


> must have cost a lot for all those tiger barbs lol.
> 
> You should consider entering the tank for totm


Lol, I worked out the costs and it came to about $110 to $140 for all of them. Some I bought from the chain pet stores (around $6 each) and some I got from local hobbyists (around $2 each). Not too bad considering the activity that I have in the tank now. Its also very calming to watch them dart around chasing each other.

I do plan on entering mine for totm soon, I just want to finish aquascaping it first. Thanks for the suggestion though!



snyderguy said:


> I don't know why I haven't ever thought of siliconing something to the tank... I'm moving my tank this summer, so I might just have to do that with my driftwood


Yeah I thought it would make cleaning the tank a lot easier, since I don't have to worry about uprooting any of the plants except one. The only problem is that you can't move stuff around unless you take a razor to the silicone.


----------



## cossie

hehe why dont you enter it for this month as it is, And then the following month once completely finished.


----------



## sm1ke

Here is the finished product (until I get bored of it, which is not likely to happen for a while):


























Cossie, you've got a PM.


----------



## Revolution1221

thats fluppin awesome! best fake work i have ever seen see im not talented enough to do taht with fish tanks but im pretty good with reptile cages.


----------



## ftsdeploy

WOW...
'nough said


----------

